# Whistler Bc - Must Haves? Equipment?



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Helmet
Goggles
Gloves
Layers (Jacket, Under-Puffy, Poly base)
Pants are a must
Undies
Socks
Boots, Definitely bring boots!
Whatever board you get (I heard Capita's Charlie Slasher is good stuff) set the bindings back if the powder is deep.
Hot Tub attire, too.
Hmm, chapstick

should i stop, now? Haha Have fun, man!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Helmet
> Goggles
> Gloves
> Layers (Jacket, Under-Puffy, Poly base)
> ...



I guess I was seeing if I really need a Probe, shovel, and beacon is a necessity if I am just doing one day of guided cat tours and probably staying on the resort areas. Maybe a camelback? stuff like that


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

golfer1659 said:


> I guess I was seeing if I really need a Probe, shovel, and beacon is a necessity if I am just doing one day of guided cat tours and probably staying on the resort areas. Maybe a camelback? stuff like that


I would check with the Cat Guides, but I would assume no need for BSP, they aren't usually necessary in resort territory. That being said, if you have BSP, then it is good to have it with you. There have been cases of in-bounds slides. Also, a key way to fight altitude sickness is hydration, so your camelback isn't a bad idea. If it is a big enough pack, you can plan layers (carried or stored) in it for weather variability.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Unless the cat tour says you need avalanche gear, you'll be fine in Whistler without it unless you intend to hike into the backcountry.

Besides that, the only stuff you need is your standard snowboard gear unless you have specific things you want to bring on the cat tour.

As far as altitude sickness, I wouldn't worry about that. Whistler is a pretty low elevation, I don't think I've ever experienced altitude sickness coming back to Whistler every year.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Jed said:


> Unless the cat tour says you need avalanche gear, you'll be fine in Whistler without it unless you intend to hike into the backcountry.
> 
> Besides that, the only stuff you need is your standard snowboard gear unless you have specific things you want to bring on the cat tour.
> 
> As far as altitude sickness, I wouldn't worry about that. Whistler is a pretty low elevation, I don't think I've ever experienced altitude sickness coming back to Whistler every year.


Agree with all of this, check the website but im 99 pecent that you don't need to have avi gear ror the cat. You can rent a fish or malolo for catboarding unless you are sure you want to buy a powder stick. If back country is your thing maybe look at a split setup.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if ur going into canada...
passport
no felony convictions
plenty of $
good legs to ride all day for several days
and depending on conditions....rain gear with deep poo capabilities


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Rain gear? In all seriousness?

So I think I am just going to rent a pow board.


Anyone travel for trips like this? I am picking up a snowboard travel bag. Can I fit all my snowboard gear in there with my snowboard? I am trying to keep bags to a minimum. LEt me know thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rain gear = gortex at least 20k ...it rains in pnw....it can be puking on the top half and pouring buckets on the bottom half


----------



## Kpaulmert (Feb 14, 2012)

Depending on the bag you can fit lots in there. I just Packed my bag for one week at Jay Peak. Its a Dakine tour bag. 

Board with bindings on
Boots 
2 pairs of snow pants
winter coat
5 t-shirts
flannel shirt
sweat pants
2 sweaters
socks and boxers
4 pairs of long jons
3 thermal shirts
some knee pads and impact shorts for when I slam into those trees

And thats not even there biggest bag. If you get one of the roller bags from Dakine, Burton, Ride, whatever, you can cram allot of stuff in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> rain gear = gortex at least 20k ...it rains in pnw....it can be puking on the top half and pouring buckets on the bottom half


So does that make riding suck or are you always just riding the top half of the mountain. Like for my cat trip is that affected by rain. NEver been here or experienced this.

On the east coast, you are either getting rian or snow, never usually top or bottom stuff you talk about.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> Rain gear? In all seriousness?
> 
> So I think I am just going to rent a pow board.
> 
> ...


I do this trip a couple times per year from Toronto. 

If you buy the burton wheelie gig bag for example you should be able to put two boards and all your snowboarding stuff in there, and if you packed light the other stuff you would need for the village. 

Don't be going out and buying some yellow fisherman gear, the comment about rain is just that you should have good quality stuff out west where it's more damp, and yes it occasionally rains at the base but you can ride the gondola up to avoid rain at the base.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh ok so then I will bring a rain coat of some sort for around town.


Also I was reading to bring my boots and helmet with me when I fly, in addition to my backpack. (as carry ons)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

For a travel bag, get the biggest that fits within flight standards. I forget what is considered oversized, but get just below those dimensions. Google it. Also, most bags are not to weigh more than 50 lbs, so be sure to weight your bag. My ex had a 55 lb bag once and it was going to cost me something silly, so we ditched the bottle of shampoo and packed some heavier things in my carry-on. Just stand on a scale with it in your hands, and then subtract your personal weight. 

Carryon boots and helmet may be ok, but carry-on could get tight. If you can pack em, do so. I put my toiletries, socks, underwear, whatever in my boots. Googles and gloves go in my helmet, and my base-layers get wrapped-up and tucked under my bindings. Maximize the empty space as much as possible.

Also, you're going on a ski vacation, so realize you can wear the same thing more than once. No need to pack a ton of "going out" clothes. A few changes will work.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

golfer1659 said:


> On the east coast, you are either getting rian or snow, never usually top or bottom stuff you talk about.


 I've seen it happen at Killington. Either way, rain at the bottom of the lift sucks!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> Also I was reading to bring my boots and helmet with me when I fly, in addition to my backpack. (as carry ons)


Personally I pack my boots and helmet in my board bag along with all my other on the hill gear rather than drag it on and off the plane myself, but up to you.

cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok cool, picked up my board bag today. Are majority of conditions bright sunny skies out there in the high altitudes? I am thinking of picking up one of those POC black lenses for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Also how cold is when you are riding? Here at Stratton/killington. Its only like 20-40 degrees. I usually just rock a long sleeve shirt under my jacket and some long johns under my pants and thats it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> Ok cool, picked up my board bag today. Are majority of conditions bright sunny skies out there in the high altitudes? I am thinking of picking up one of those POC black lenses for it.


I'd be prepared for both sun and cloud/fog. We get a mix of everything here and a lot of the good stuff isn't necessarily right at the top of the alpine, so be prepared for both sun and clouds/snow.

Temperature wise we're usually somewhere from 0 to -15 celsius on the slopes.

Honestly, just look at 6 day Whistler snow forecast for 1480 m on the week of your trip and you'll have a rough idea what the weather and temperature will be.

Everyone is just guessing. Whistler gets every kind of weather imaginable so if you prepared for every condition you'd be bringing your entire wardrobe.

As far as rain goes, I don't see why you need a rain coat. Just bring your snowboard gear and if it rains you can buy an umbrella.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok cool. Also I ride a 159 wide Smokin Superpark that has rocker in the center and camber on the end. Is that good enough for the Cat boarding im gonna be doing.

Or should I rent one of those Burton Fish's??


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> So this is my first time going out Whistler BC. whata re some must haves when going out there? I want to do some back country riding if I can.
> 
> I am pretty sure we are doing a guided Cat trip one day.
> 
> ...


You absolutely need to have some low light lens goggles. If you aren't sure, there are plenty here when you get here. Whistlers weather is quite unpredictable and low/flat light foggy days can happens often.

*Golfer,* your board sounds perfect. My Pandora by NS is the same and although it is park sized I prefer it as my pow board. It also gets me through the trees without much work


----------

